# Junge Berliner programmieren professionelles VJ-Software MXW.



## VJZeen (12. Mai 2009)

Habe da ein professioneles Programm für VJ's made in Germany gefunden. Die Jungs und Mädels von MXWendler habens echt drauf. Damit kann man die geläufigsten Bilder und Videos zur Musik tanzen lassen. 
Wer's mal ausprobieren will, kann es sich hier runterziehen:

http://www.mxwendler.net/Download.3.0.html


;-)  ;-)


----------

